# My two Raggies!



## *Ragdoll* (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey all heres some new pics of kizzie and tink!

Tink:









Kizzie:



















we're in the middle of having a new kitchen so they have been playing in boxes for days!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Gorgeous cats....lovely pics.


----------



## SuzannePetPhotographer (Jun 9, 2009)

They are so beautiful  x


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

N'awwwww, cutey lil' kitties!!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Really lovely looking cats x


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

Aww they are gorgeous


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww so lovely xxxx just love them..:thumbsup:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*WOW you make me feel proud to be Kizzies breeder she is beautiful, so is Tinks  xx*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

They really are gorgeous cats you should be so proud. best wishes.........CHRIS


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are gorgeous, think me wants a ragdoll,


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

aaaw they look so cuddly


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> aww they are gorgeous, think me wants a ragdoll,


*   i still have some available    ready end of August  xx*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *   i still have some available    ready end of August  xx*


awwww dont tempt me,lol,  do you have any seals left, hee hee hee,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> awwww dont tempt me,lol,  do you have any seals left, hee hee hee,


*Yep     *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Yep     *


hmmm end of august,  better start being nice to the old man,:yikes: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hmmm end of august,  better start being nice to the old man,:yikes: :laugh: :laugh:


*
pmsl well if it takes that long your doing something wrong pmsl  only takes me a few hours  *


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous cats


----------

